# Gestion d'évènements en C/C++ avec Carbon



## MotherWizzer (2 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac Book...
J'ai quelques notions en programmation Win32, je voudrai donc porter un petit programme vers Mac OS X...

En gros ce petit programme ouvre une fenêtre, initialise opengl, affiche un truc dans la fenêtre...

Je suis confronté à un problème en ce qui concerne la gestion des évènements :

j'ai créé un EventHandler pour traiter les évènements : kEventWindowShowing et kEventWindowDrawContent...

j'ai "installé" cet EventHandler lors de la création de la fenêtre...

Lors de l'éxècution, j'arrive bien à intercepter l'évènement kEventWindowShowing, mais pas l'autre...

Auriez vous une suggestions??


----------



## tatouille (2 Octobre 2006)

MotherWizzer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac Book...
> J'ai quelques notions en programmation Win32, je voudrai donc porter un petit programme vers Mac OS X...
> ...



il en faut un peu plus

- tu installes tes events puis c'est l'apprunloop et non la window 

tu peux installer une view opengl/glut ds une app cocoa aussi

http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/

telecharge les sources de irrlicht et regarde le obj-c++ binding



pour la gestion des apple events/carbon 
il ya beaucoup d'exemple HITools

http://developer.apple.com/samplecode/Carbon/index.html

http://developer.apple.com/document...hitb-wind_cont_tasks/chapter_3_section_3.html


----------

